# Walks...



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Minnie and I have not quite conquered the loose leash walk yet. I feel like I've tried everything in the book. She doesn't pull me, really, she just HAS to be out in front of me, at the end of her leash (although not usually tight, but pushing it). We started leash training with a bunch of positive food rewards, which work only if I have it in my hand, and give it to her often enough. Otherwise she doesn't care and will go on ahead. I have tried turning around every time she forages past me, which works at first but then she just gets skittish and forages even more. I tried the long line Dikeman method, which works for longer lines but not when I shorten it up. The only time she will trot behind me is if she is REALLY REALLY tired. I run with her in the mornings now too, and she does stay pretty close to me then, but as soon as I slow down for the cool down she is out in front again. 

I feel like physical stuff (corrections) doesn't really work well with her, because she just shuts down. Today we've started working with a clicker, no walking yet, just conditioning her to it. I would appreciate any help or suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What I did with my Chiefy and I am now doing with Wolfie is I make him sit every time he pulls me or walks in front. I pull his collar and say no and sit, then after he sits, I wait a minute and then give him the command to walk nice. A walk is a reward for my dogs so if he wants to walk, then he has to behave. It does take a long time to walk if you are sitting every few minutes, but it works after a while if you have patience and stick with it.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I too am having trouble....either pulling, biting leash trying to play tug or won't move forward at all.... He is awful on the leash....if I get him to carry a stick he will go but then he goes way to hard and pulls....considering a leader to help...


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Me too! Biting the leash or carrying something is the only thing that keeps him walking. Grissom is only 10 weeks so maybe he's too young? He also doesn't like to wear a collar. Any suggestions?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is 13 weeks....so hoping it's a phase....took him on a wooded trail, did A LOT better...but he HAS to be able to go places so if you have a breakthrough PLEASE share it...it is just so frustrating to try to walk him and burn off energy!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, Minnie is almost two, so her walking is a bit different. With our new pup, Tanner, I feed him his breakfast while we're walking, and he gets some every time he looks at me, and he heels nicely. Minnie doesn't focus so well, which is my fault, I just wish I knew how to fix it. Maybe I'll try the sit technique.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I go to dog classes and use the prong collar! 

But that's me (and if they have on a leash and the prong, they don't pull!) Takes away alot of my frustration when my classes teach me to do it right.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

The prong collar make her walking worse, not better. She gets really stressed out.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I took Jake today on a easy trail walking in the woods in a place he had never been and WOW for 30 solid minutes he was a totally different dog! It would have NEVER happened here around the house...he didn't bite leash, tug or refuse to move....hope he does it again tomorrow....going to try taking him to another unfamiliar place...and see if results are good again...also put an easy walk harness on him....but oddly didn't need it on the trail.....we will see tomorrow after breakfast on his potty walk what happens....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how about a trainer???


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jakeandrenee said:


> I took Jake today on a easy trail walking in the woods in a place he had never been and WOW for 30 solid minutes he was a totally different dog! It would have NEVER happened here around the house...he didn't bite leash, tug or refuse to move....hope he does it again tomorrow....going to try taking him to another unfamiliar place...and see if results are good again...also put an easy walk harness on him....but oddly didn't need it on the trail.....we will see tomorrow after breakfast on his potty walk what happens....


That's why I do all my puppy walking after packing up my puppy into the car and going to a new place. Completely different dynamic (course I then don't use the leash either  )


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> how about a trainer???


We've completed basic obedience with her, and she only failed one item on her cgc (which actually wasn't leash walking, it was her going up to another dog to greet them). She doesn't pull, she just HAS to be at the very end of the lead, ALMOST pulling. I feel like she's testing me...


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

MaggieRose I love Bretta's "stick", lol! Unfortunately we live in a the suburbs, and it's hard to find anywhere safe to go off leash with them. However, when we do, Minnie is surprisingly good. We took her to a dog park (no other dogs where there at the time) and let her off lead, and she was good about sticking close and waiting for us. I wish we had some awesome trails around here where I could take them for miles, but we literally have to worry about alligators. Yep, alligators. I'm just so frustrated with this leash thing, I'm sure it's affecting her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog heels on and off leash. for the longest
time when he was on leash he wanted to be
a head in front of me. he kept his
shoulder or the area just past his shoulder
at my knee. he didn't pull.

you could hold him with the handle of the leash
draped over your little finger. he never moves towards
other dogs, cats, people, etc.

as of last week he walks with the tip of
his nose at my knee. i didn't do anything
different in his training. i corrected him the
same way. he was out of position. i corrected
and he held the correct position from then on.

i can do figure 8's, circles, stop and he's right there.
oh, did tell you my dog 3 yrs. old. i haven't been
able to position him where i want him in 3 yrs.
but he has it now.


Minnieski said:


> We've completed basic obedience with her, and she only failed one item on her cgc (which actually wasn't leash walking, it was her going up to another dog to greet them). She doesn't pull, she just HAS to be at the very end of the lead, ALMOST pulling. I feel like she's testing me...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I started Max with the leash on all the time as long as he was supervised. He got used to it and comfortable that way. In the mean time, I always made sure that on leash or not (leash in my hand or not) that he never walks in front of me, I even speed up if it looks like thats what he wants to do. Now he pretty much has the drill down. Be patient, just stop if he gets ahead of you and tell him to sit, then proceed, if he gets ahead again, simply repeat. They "get it" eventually if you stop the fun and appear unemotional about the whole affair.


----------



## Clbwhittington (May 18, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with our 3 month old puppy. Our trainer uses these cool food tubes. I put wet food in them. Have him sit next to me where I want him to walk and feed a couple times, then keep the food in that spot while we're walking. We can't go many steps without a treat and it's still frustrating but just an idea to share


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I was going threw the hardest time to get Molly to walk nice on a leash until we got her a halti head collar. From the moment we put it on Molly has been the perfect little healer
It is really amazing and we are constantly getting complements on the walk!!!


----------



## Dianaprince97 (May 25, 2010)

I loved your dog packing the "Stick!" That video was a treat to watch. I have gotten my act together and I have been working on walking with my GSD. She has improved drastically. She still pulls, but not nearly as hard. However, if I try to walk her while my husband walks our other dog, all her attention goes right out the window. I plan to work with her by herself and then begin working her and the other dog at the same time. Eventually, I would like to walk them by myself at the same time. I live in the hills, so a walk is a hike. I need some of her energy!!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

If you're using a clicker, then this video may be of some interest to you:

Video: Loose Leash Walking

Lots of people have found it very helpful


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

My dog was abused in the past and doesn't do well with any kind of physical corrections.

The combination of using an easy walk harness when I know we'll see tempting things (other dogs) and using a clicker to work on having her right at my side has worked wonders. It took about a week, and she's still tempted to pull when she sees another dog on the flat collar, but for low-distraction situations, she is almost always on a loose leash now.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have had a break through with the pulling! Learned the 180 degree trick where you change the direction you are walking and sort of drag them along...when they catch up if they lead you, you do it again AND again AND again. Was told it's ok to pull them but they NEVER pull you. Needless to say there wasn't much walking going on first try just two step and turn...lol!....BUT today we went to a long walk on a trail and he MAYBE pulled 5 times! Soon as I changed direction he corrected himself....it was amazing how much he improved! Also was told to never twist body and try to lure them into moving forward, just walk and don't look back, when he gets to your side praise him, treat him make eye contact but keep walking and keep doing the 180 pivot. It really has helped ME be a better leader and show him what I want. He stays confused as where I want him to go and this has also helped with biting the leash....he doesn't have time!!!!


----------



## chances mom (Jun 23, 2010)

When I walk Chance, she zig zags back and forth, she hardly ever walks straight. I dont know why she does that, and she also likes to walk in front of me and pull.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

So going on a casual walk, if the dog gets in front of you 5 feet or so but doesn't pull or misbehave....why is that a big deal?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Grissom said:


> Me too! Biting the leash or carrying something is the only thing that keeps him walking. Grissom is only 10 weeks so maybe he's too young? He also doesn't like to wear a collar. Any suggestions?


oh don't worry...when my puppy was 10 weeks he didnt want to walk either. scary world out there haha and i think he was still adjusting to his new home.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

We got a harness. it helped a TON. Cody is still no where near perfect. My problem is I always have 2 dogs to walk. one might be doing good so I'll praise that one, then the other starts to tug... I do envy those only trying to train 1 doggie haha.

the harness may be a "Cheat" or "easy way out" but it has helped trememdously without me having to quit my job to train them lol


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

we4elves said:


> So going on a casual walk, if the dog gets in front of you 5 feet or so but doesn't pull or misbehave....why is that a big deal?


people will say its a big deal because then the dog is the leader and not you. i do see the merit in that, but at the same time if they see you as the leader for 9 out of 10 things. it can't be that damagin to let them walk in front...

or in my case i walk my 2 dogs on the sidewalks of chicago. they are narrow. i almost need to have them in front of me or we wont fit lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I don't think this has been mentioned, but when I trained my dog to heel i used a wall as a guide. i'd put my dog in a heel making sure he's next to the wall and as soon as he'd pull ahead of me I'd stop with my leg in front of him, make him sit and start again and kept repeating it until he gets it.


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

Axl is now 16 weeks old. I began walking him on a leash or rather he attempted to walk me at 10 weeks. He would pull ahead and try to go in every direction, I did the change direction, no help at first. I also did what wolfiesmom does and made him sit. I then took some links out of the prong collar i have for Raven and fitted it to him. We went out for another walk and after the third correction I haven't had to correct him again, I can now walk him with a flat collar, and the tiniest of corrections, he's right where he should be.


----------



## Namara (Jun 10, 2010)

I was lazy teaching my dog not to pull when he was younger because he wasn't very strong - bad idea. When he got too strong for me and was truly pulling I got a Halti. It worked really well for controlling him; I could keep him under control with one arm (and this is one of those 110 lb. woman with a 90 lb. dog situations). However, he still took up all the slack on the (short) leash and he hated the Halti - he would rub his face against my leg or the ground every 2 minutes trying to take the thing off. Tazer is too hard of a dog for the Halti to have any real effect on him other than annoyance.

I FINALLY got a prong collar in the mail yesterday and after a few practice laps around the yard I took him to the park to try it out. I also brought his backpack to try out for the first time. 

I was nearly in tears the walk as so beautiful. Someone even pulled their car over to ask if he was in training to be a service dog. 

He stayed right next to me, only needed to be reminded a couple times. I have one of those multi-function leashes with a clasp at both ends, so I put the end of it over my shoulder and didn't need to hold on at all. It got a little hairy when another little yappy dog came along, but he didn't go berserk, either.

Our walk today wasn't quite as good as yesterday's because he wasn't in a full heel, but he didn't pull at all. But now that he seems to have the no-pull part there I can work on the heeling part. Maybe someday we won't need the prong collar at all.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

can folks please say the age of pup? Its helps to know what stage you're in.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Like I said before, Minnie is almost two. I want her to walk next to me because when she's out in front she gets distracted much more easily.


----------



## musicman (Feb 13, 2010)

What kind of leash are you using? I have good luck with 6 ft leather training leash with a harness.


----------



## Overhill (Jul 5, 2010)

*Walks*

I understand I'm new here, but I agree with the sitting system. My boy is 16 weeks, and this worked great for me, but I also use a harness, rather than a collar. I feel it is easier to control them. Thor now 85% walks loose leash beside me. Also Shepherds have a natural tendency to walk in front, and glance back at you - kind of a check in. 

Hope this helps


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

I am not sure if this has been posted yet but here it goes. I use the random walk method to get my girls in line. I have to walk two at a time, so when we are at the park the girls must be behaved. One pulling up front and one pulling to the side will not do. This does take a little time, but the results are good.
Go to a large field and have the dog sit until she is calm. Give her about two to three feet of the leach. Start walking, taking turns at random and keep the leach tight. She will get tiered of getting jerked around and learn she can't anticipate and must look to you for direction. This exercises will make her tired quickly, so don't over do it, they will shut down. Reward her when she does well and work in some basic obedience.
We take some long walks; I will let them be on a long leach for a while and then work the short and do the random walk. Then I will walk them on a short leach and correct them as needed. By the time we get home, all they want is the short leach. Take your time and be patient, don't walk when you are in a bad mood.


----------

